# Electric Smoker advise



## Jimbos

JUSTCATCHINUM said:


> I have a Masterbuilt 40 digital blue tooth. The bluetooth is terrible. The temp, as per the specs is + to - 15 degrees. The meat probe is very accurate. I use a Maverick wireless thermometer for accuracy to set the unit and monitor the meat . If you want more or longer lasting smoke get the A-MAZE-N Smoker and it works great. The unit keeps good temps in cold weather. The best price I found was at Northwoods in Pinnconing. It was $19. I also have a stick smoker along with a big home built electric digital controlled. I use the MB 40 if I'm lazy, the stick built if I want to sit around an relax with a few cocktails and the big home built if I doing 50lbs of sausage or another large quantity of something. I would buy another MB 40 electric IF the need would arise without the bluetooth.


The temp really settles down in mine after it's first cycle and stays pretty close.


----------



## biggieg5

Get the Masterbuilt cold smoker attachment,works great at low temps, 50 bucks


----------



## Shoeman

I often entertained a Bradley, but that constant feeding thing and having to use their wafers

Bought one of the original MB's probably 10 years ago. No window, no BT and love it!

Set the temp and feed it. Love the way it keeps temp even below freezing. My others never did. Entire schools of fish, entire chicken farms, several pigs and probably a cow or 2 later.....

The only advice, don't let the control box get rained on. Mine got wet and wouldn't power up. Brought it inside and worked ever since! I'd buy another tomorrow! (That window would be nice)


----------



## Breadbuilder

I am on my second Masterbuilt electric. Great machine. Set it and go. The glass door would smoke up and be useless in no time. I put stuff in disposable tinfoil pans from dollar general and clean up is a wiz. $159 on sale sometimes at Home Depot.


----------



## hawgeye

Jerre Peak said:


> I prefer a charcoal smoker with a water pan. Love the flavor charcoal gives the meat and you can pile hickory (or other wood) on the charcoal and gives it a great "smoke" flavor. Add a qt. of apple juice to the water pan full of water and it gives it a great flavor. I just don't think you can beat a charcoal / water pan smoker.....and, I've been smoking meat for over 50 yrs.


Charcoal is great when you have the time. I like putting a pork butt in the electric before I go to bed and not have to worry about babysitting it all night. I get great bark on mine. I'm usually stuffed from eating bark by the time it's all pulled apart!

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bayport

baseballdad said:


> I have always wanted to try smoking meats and fish and such. I am a avid BBQ guy and want to take the nest step.
> 
> So for my First smoker I have decided I want to try a electric smoker.
> 
> I have been looking on line and all over but wanted to get some real world advise.
> 
> I'm looking to stay between $200 and $300 for my first one.
> 
> I was watching a video on youtube and the guy said a smoker with a window is good as you can watch it work, but I think that if it doesn't have a window you set it and forget it till the timer goes off
> 
> So with that said, I have seen Bradley,Masterbuilt.smoke hollow,dyna-glo and char-broil
> 
> The masterbuilt seem to be the nicest of the entry level smokers, but what do you guys say


I save my funds and purchased an 045 electric Cook Shack four years ago. It's my like time smoker, very well insulated so great in the winter. I would rate 10+.


----------



## Papa Liver

Shoeman said:


> I often entertained a Bradley, but that constant feeding thing and having to use their wafers
> 
> Bought one of the original MB's probably 10 years ago. No window, no BT and love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Set the temp and feed it. Love the way it keeps temp even below freezing. My others never did. Entire schools of fish, entire chicken farms, several pigs and probably a cow or 2 later.....
> 
> The only advice, don't let the control box get rained on. Mine got wet and wouldn't power up. Brought it inside and worked ever since! I'd buy another tomorrow! (That window would be nice)


Can get the wafers real cheap on eBay or amazon. What’s nice about them is they come in a 6 flavor pack so u have many wood options you can use. Each one burns 20 minutes.


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM

Jimbos said:


> The temp really settles down in mine after it's first cycle and stays pretty close.


Mine settles down and holds the temps close. The issue is the digital read out on mine is about 13 degrees lower than the actual box temp via my accurate/tested Maverick.



biggieg5 said:


> Get the Masterbuilt cold smoker attachment,works great at low temps, 50 bucks


Take a look at the A-MAZE-N Smoker if you want to cold smoke. I do not recommend cold smoking meat if you don't know exactly what your doing. Cheese,spices and other non critical bacteria items are okay. It's all about time and temperature.


----------



## Papa Liver

Charcoal takes forever plus and it sucks when u run out of coals for big loads. All I ever used before. Used to take twice as long as the electric. And I cannot tell one bit of difference in flavor of my fish.


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM

Breadbuilder said:


> I am on my second Masterbuilt electric. Great machine. Set it and go. The glass door would smoke up and be useless in no time. I put stuff in disposable tinfoil pans from dollar general and clean up is a wiz. $159 on sale sometimes at Home Depot.


I like the glass door. Just spray with white vinegar and wipe off after each use. I also do this with the entire inside one in a while.


----------



## Shoeman

The only thing I cold smoke is my lox

Haven't tried cheeses yet. Cold smoke is a funny animal. I used to use ice cubes in my water tray. Anything over 100 degrees would start to cook it. That was in those Lil' Chiefs


----------



## foxfire69

Papa Liver said:


> Can get the wafers real cheap on eBay or amazon. What’s nice about them is they come in a 6 flavor pack so u have many wood options you can use. Each one burns 20 minutes.


I've been wondering what chemicals those wafers might have in them that binds them together?


----------



## Shoeman

From what I gathered, they're natural...

I use both chips and blocks, depending on what I smoke


----------



## Papa Liver

They’re just compressed sawdust basically.


----------



## ESOX

I have a Mastercraft Sportsman Elite. Uses real wood. Works very well for me, but sometimes I wish it would get a bit hotter for crusting stuff better.


----------



## Riverdude

Ckeck out the Orion Cooker. I'll be using mine today. I've had other smokers in the past and they take way too long. Today I'm doing ribs.
6 racks of baby backs 70 min.
Brisket 2 hrs.
Pork shoulder 2 hrs.
Whole turkey 2 hrs.
Totally foolproof.
Read the reviews, guys with $3000 smokers are selling them and getting the Orion.
Who's got 6 or 8 hrs to spend smoking.
$150 at Bass Pro.
No carcinogens.
Charcoal cooker.
Best damn ribs I ever had.


----------



## Jimbos

Riverdude said:


> Ckeck out the Orion Cooker. I'll be using mine today. I've had other smokers in the past and they take way too long. Today I'm doing ribs.
> 6 racks of baby backs 70 min.
> Brisket 2 hrs.
> Pork shoulder 2 hrs.
> Whole turkey 2 hrs.
> Totally foolproof.
> Read the reviews, guys with $3000 smokers are selling them and getting the Orion.
> Who's got 6 or 8 hrs to spend smoking.
> $150 at Bass Pro.
> No carcinogens.
> Best damn ribs I ever had.



I did a whole turkey about 6 weeks ago and was surprised it only took 3 hours on 275 degrees. The next time I'd do it on 230 degrees and give it the required time to get it up to 165 internally just to give me a chance to give it more smoke.


----------



## JeepJeff

Jerre Peak said:


> I prefer a charcoal smoker with a water pan. Love the flavor charcoal gives the meat and you can pile hickory (or other wood) on the charcoal and gives it a great "smoke" flavor. Add a qt. of apple juice to the water pan full of water and it gives it a great flavor. I just don't think you can beat a charcoal / water pan smoker.....and, I've been smoking meat for over 50 yrs.


Same here, charcoal all the way using a charcoal grill with a side firebox. In the firebox you put the charcoal and then mesquite or hickory or any fruit wood and then a bowl of water in the grill with the meat/fish. Easy to maintain the temp and amount of smoke using the numerous vents and doors. You can pick them up for about $100 from Walmart, Home Depot, Amazon, etc...... Plus you can grill some great burgers and steaks when not smoking with it.


----------



## bdmitch18

baseballdad said:


> I have always wanted to try smoking meats and fish and such. I am a avid BBQ guy and want to take the nest step.
> 
> So for my First smoker I have decided I want to try a electric smoker.
> 
> I have been looking on line and all over but wanted to get some real world advise.
> 
> I'm looking to stay between $200 and $300 for my first one.
> 
> I was watching a video on youtube and the guy said a smoker with a window is good as you can watch it work, but I think that if it doesn't have a window you set it and forget it till the timer goes off
> 
> So with that said, I have seen Bradley,Masterbuilt.smoke hollow,dyna-glo and char-broil
> 
> The masterbuilt seem to be the nicest of the entry level smokers, but what do you guys say


Make sure to get a remote thermometer in for the glass front you'll never be able to keep it clean


----------



## baseballdad

I'm noticing all the racks are chrome plated and not stainless steel? Is that common with all of them and does it make a difference ?


----------



## june bugger

Alot of people don't realize you need a good air flow to achieve a good bark. Air flow is almost as important as temperature. Alot of propane and electric smokers can be customized to achieve better results by increasing the air flow. I don't like a steamed product for appearance or taste after doing all the hard work.


----------



## Guest

I am considering getting an electric smoker. I'm a complete smoking novice. Pros seem to be ease-of-use and cleaning, cons seem to include a less "smoky" effect to the finished product compared with propane or-- gasp-- charcoal.
These reviews help http://janeskitchenmiracles.com/best-electric-smokers-reviewed/ , still need more recommendations


----------



## hawgeye

KelvinSmart5 said:


> I am considering getting an electric smoker. I'm a complete smoking novice. Pros seem to be ease-of-use and cleaning, cons seem to include a less "smoky" effect to the finished product compared with propane or-- gasp-- charcoal.
> These reviews help http://janeskitchenmiracles.com/best-electric-smokers-reviewed/ , still need more recommendations


My Masterbuilt electric puts plenty of smoke to the meat, makes incredible bark on a pork butt, incredible ribs, jerky, smoked fish ect. I've smoked for many events and their is never any leftovers.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## milanmark

KelvinSmart5 said:


> I am considering getting an electric smoker. I'm a complete smoking novice. Pros seem to be ease-of-use and cleaning, cons seem to include a less "smoky" effect to the finished product compared with propane or-- gasp-- charcoal.
> These reviews help http://janeskitchenmiracles.com/best-electric-smokers-reviewed/ , still need more recommendations


I bought a Cookshack about 15 years ago... the electric is great for controlling temps! Like hawgeye whenever I cook for a crowd no leftovers! I do pulled pork, pulled chicken, smoked salmon, venison sausage and just learning to make bacon. I wanted a bigger smoker with more temp control so just bought a Smokin-It model #3 with digital Wifi controls, controls temp to plus or minus 3 degrees! I bought a Jerky Dryer for those times I want to lower the humidty in the smoker, jerky or snack sticks... Also bought an A-Mazn-N smoker tube when I want more smoke or I'm cold smoking... Electric is great I can put a pork butt on at midnight and it will be ready about noon the next day. Use very little wood compared to a pellet smoker. Anyways I'm a big fan of electric, tried propane and charcoal, electric for me! No problem with smoke it's always great! Questions ask away.


----------



## Jimbos

hawgeye said:


> My Masterbuilt electric puts plenty of smoke to the meat, makes incredible bark on a pork butt, incredible ribs, jerky, smoked fish ect. I've smoked for many events and their is never any leftovers.
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Certain models maybe, that Bluetooth app controlled POS of mine never worked, and that little chip tray is next to useless.


----------



## hawgeye

Jimbos said:


> Certain models maybe, that Bluetooth app controlled POS of mine never worked, and that little chip tray is next to useless.


I have the original unit, about 15 years old. The only issue I've had was a burned out heating element. When I replaced it, I noticed the flaw. The burner is covered by the chip box but there's an inch or two behind it that's exposed. Drippings were getting on it and that's where it failed. When I installed the new one, I put a little piece of sheet metal over the exposed area to prevent a future failure. I never had an issue with the chip tray. I use the fine chips without water. It will smoke for 3-4 hours with 1 load of chips.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ricky Missum

I to use only electric, got the Masterbuilt, worked great for a couple of yrs. electronics went to hell, then modified it with a Bradley Smoker Element. Has been best smoker I've ever owned. The controller only has low, med, high, with a lot of hash marks. Took a few try's to get my temp settings right, with a trusted thermometer, but regardless of what time of the year, I can maintain temps I want. I can second the displeasure with the folks at Masterbuilt, when my electronics went, they were far to eager to sell a new unit, with no return, no guarantee, no thank you!! I used charcoal for years, forget it, if your smoking burgers, steaks, chops, chicken, even have done venison jerky, just use the Weber. Propane, I could never keep my temps accurate or stable. Gonna give the fine chips a try, I use the chips , soaked, and for ribs I can get by with 2 loads, but I'll go 5-6hrs with the babybacks.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

june bugger said:


> Alot of people don't realize you need a good air flow to achieve a good bark. Air flow is almost as important as temperature. Alot of propane and electric smokers can be customized to achieve better results by increasing the air flow. I don't like a steamed product for appearance or taste after doing all the hard work.


No doubt, my cheap stick burner comes out when I need to wow a crowd. Kamados when lazy. There's a difference


----------



## MiaDawsn

KelvinSmart5 said:


> I am considering getting an electric smoker. I'm a complete smoking novice. Pros seem to be ease-of-use and cleaning, cons seem to include a less "smoky" effect to the finished product compared with propane or-- gasp-- charcoal.
> These reviews help http://janeskitchenmiracles.com/best-electric-smokers-reviewed/ , still need more recommendations


I bought a Masterbuilt 240G Bluetooth electric smoker last year. I'm very happy with it. Works great


----------



## kingfisher 11

I have to say, reading all these comments I am more confused on the direction I want to go when buying a new smoker. Its obvious almost every type of smoker has its fans.

I want reliability, no babysitting and good taste. I plan to do poultry, red meats and fish. I have a bunch of whole pheasants I would like to smoke.


----------



## sureshot006

kingfisher 11 said:


> I have to say, reading all these comments I am more confused on the direction I want to go when buying a new smoker. Its obvious almost every type of smoker has its fans.
> 
> I want reliability, no babysitting and good taste. I plan to do poultry, red meats and fish. I have a bunch of whole pheasants I would like to smoke.


Electric is the most "set it and forget it ".


----------



## Due51

I've used electric and charcoal/wood burning. Wood is for the purists and is worth the effort....but it takes a lot of effort.

Electric will produce excellent food that you and your family will enjoy and is less muss. Get an elecrric and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Due51 said:


> I've used electric and charcoal/wood burning. Wood is for the purists and is worth the effort....but it takes a lot of effort.
> 
> Electric will produce excellent food that you and your family will enjoy and is less muss. Get an elecrric and you won't be disappointed.


Like your post. As I said earlier you learn a cheap stick burner everything else is easy.

We had an electric at our lodge in ks, it was ok food was good, not stick burner good.

I will say propane is a step above for set and forget.

Surprised nobodies mentioned a uds they're pretty awesome. Need to build one


----------



## june bugger

DEDGOOSE said:


> Surprised nobodies mentioned a uds they're pretty awesome. Need to build one


been running one for 12 years now. simple and efficient


----------



## mark.n.chip

I have a green egg to which I've added an automatic wifi fan. I use charcoal,lump and briquette and wood. With the wifi fan set up it is set and forget. I can monitor but I go all night on some cooks and I've had no alarms wake me that there is an issue


----------



## milanmark

jamesjhon said:


> just got tired of babysitting my charcoal smoker so I bought a masterbuilt 30" electric, gave it a test run on some chicken thighs, set temp. at 230 used the meat probe that came with the unit, really too big to stick in thighs ( probably perfect for brisket or a butt ) I figured I'd get a false reading and I was right, it showed a lot higher temp than it really was probably because there was so much probe exposed it was picking up the temp in the unit. I was too lazy to put my remote probe in so I just pulled one-off and checked with an instant-read. anyhow, pulled them off at 170 they came out great, moist, and juicy. any master built guys out there with any comments , pro or con, any hints on time and temp on a butt


I used to use a Polder in oven thermometer worked great! Very key especially with a butt, will hit a wall and wont move around 180-190... needs to get to 205 to pull! Anyways I use a Smokin-It now has thermometers built in... for a butt I use a 7-8 lb'er around 225° for 13 hours, maybe turn up to 250 for last 4 hours or so... trust me on the 13 hours, thats how long it takes plan accordingly! Experiment with one if you wish when you don't have a houseful of hungry people waiting for the butt to get done! Good luck!


----------



## nathanross

baseballdad said:


> I have always wanted to try smoking meats and fish and such. I am a avid BBQ guy and want to take the nest step.
> 
> So for my First smoker I have decided I want to try a electric smoker.
> 
> I have been looking on line and all over but wanted to get some real world advise.
> 
> I'm looking to stay between $200 and $300 for my first one.
> 
> I was watching a video on youtube and the guy said a smoker with a window is good as you can watch it work, but I think that if it doesn't have a window you set it and forget it till the timer goes off
> 
> So with that said, I have seen Bradley Smoked Baked Potatoes Recipe, Masterbuilt.smoke hollow,dyna-glo and char-broil
> 
> The masterbuilt seem to be the nicest of the entry level smokers, but what do you guys say


Hi Everyone! Can anyone recommend to me the best electric smoker for the long term? There is no issue with the budget at all.


----------



## milanmark

nathanross said:


> Hi Everyone! Can anyone recommend to me the best electric smoker for the long term? There is no issue with the budget at all.


I used a Cookshack for years, needed something with more space and bought a Smokin-It which has a great system with an app to control your smoking.


----------



## Papa Liver

This is what I upgraded to. Things a beast, could feed 5 families with it.


----------



## PunyTrout

Papa Liver said:


> View attachment 827800
> 
> This is what I upgraded to. Things a beast, could feed 5 families with it.



For $1,199 dollars you could buy approximately 75 ribeye steaks or perhaps get _four _venison backstraps, depending on how how spend your money on a hunting license, equipment and gas.


----------

